# S&w 625 4 ''



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok So I Been Eye Up a 625 for some time Would Really Like a 3'' so Who can Give Me Some Insight just don't like the J M Grips


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 25-2, a 625PC and 625JM. The JM has a grooved trigger with fully lugged barrel. The PC has a half-lugged barrel that is set back slightly with a slightly shorter cylinder. It has a smooth trigger and weighs about 1.4 oz. less. 

I don't like the JM grips either, and I don't particularly like the gold bead front sight, so mine currently have Hogue grips with a black, serrated ramp front sight. The front sight is spring loaded, so it is easily removed.

I have been shooting .45 ACP revos for nearly 40 yrs. All are very accurate. I have semi-retired the 25-2. It is a blued classic and I consider the finish more delicate than the stainless guns. It has a Performance Center action job with a narrow, smooth trigger and a 5" barrel. The JM probably has the best trigger, but it also has been used enough to get thoroughly broken in. The PC is the newest. It is good, but it is still breaking in and continuing to get smoother.

I like them. They are a nice combination of power, controllability and accuracy. What's not to like? I mostly shoot .45 AR in them. I have shot IPSC with the 25-2, but I am slow on the reloads and not really competitive with it. I shoot A's with it, but I was pretty slow. I was much faster with my 1911.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The JM grips are lame but easily changed out... Get that gun dude!


----------

